
The Multifarious Mr Banks: The Natural Historian Who Shaped the World - pseudolus
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n16/steven-shapin/keep-him-as-a-curiosity
======
chrispeel
"The Age of Wonder" by Richard Holmes which contains several chapters on
Joseph Banks has the advantage of being more widely available and covering a
wider set of characters from the same period.

------
gorgoiler
A generation before, Mark Catesby produced a similar body of work on the new
worlds of North America, including Virginia and Carolina.

Very interesting stepping off point if you are getting into all (or any)
things Linnaean.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Catesby](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Catesby)

------
dwd
Interesting historical fact was Banks originally envisioned that the
Australian colony at Botany Bay should become one big marijuana farm to supply
the Brish market demand for hemp.

